# An error has occurred. Not all of the features were successfully changed



## toXiiC (Aug 1, 2012)

When I try to use the "Turn Windows features on or off" function to add or
remove anything I get "An error has occurred. Not all of the features were
successfully changed." Help plz i need to turn it off to install 3.5.

Solutions i have Tried:
Uninstalling WAS (Windows Activation Service)
Uninstall IIS
Reinstall IIS


----------



## toXiiC (Aug 1, 2012)

@@Bump


----------



## epshatto (Dec 23, 2010)

Try opening a command prompt window and run sfc /scannow

Try to install and run SURT-

System Update Readiness Tool that fixes Windows Update problems is available for Windows 7, Windows Vista, Windows Server 2008 R2, and Windows Server 2008

Are you the administrator user? If not logon as admin or use the net user administrator /active:yes command in command prompt to switch, then try to use the Features tool again. Try disabling UAC too.

Are you getting Windows updates? You can try a system restore to right before this started happening if you have an idea.


----------

